# NGD: ESP Cygnus - Leda Signature Model



## indrangelion (Jun 13, 2011)

IT'S FINALLY HERE!!!! 

Specs:
BODY: Mahogany
NECK: Hard Maple 3P
FINGERBOARD: Rosewood, 22frets
INLAY: Dot
SCALE: 648mm (Long)
NUT: Bone
JOINT: Bolt-on
TUNER: SDS510-05M
BRIDGE: GOTOH GE103B & GE101Z
PICKUPS: (Neck) Seymour Duncan SPH90-1n
(Bridge) Bill Lawrence L-500
CONTROL: Master Volume, Toggle PU Selector
COLOR: Snow White (Unsealed barely)

ESP | Artist Series | Leda

Photos courtesy of Shane from Bmusic Australia (My fave ESP dealer)


































Aaaand for the big one. Leda personally signed this one for me!






And I couldn't be any happier. Despite how wide it looks, it's actually very light, and very balanced. Acoustically, it sounds very twangy and Strat-like. Like Mark from Bmusic said, it was the most unStrat looking Strat he ever played 






Need sound clips? I think only the man himself can do this fiddle justice:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gGWjlrp3k4


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 13, 2011)

just awesome, congrats man


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jun 13, 2011)

SICK.AS.FUCK.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 13, 2011)

About damn time too! 

Congrats, that looks much better than expected.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jun 13, 2011)

I didn't know this was a NGD. I just re-read it. 
I AM SO GODDAMN JELLY RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 13, 2011)

Indra, what's the scoop on the neck? You mentioned the neck being C shaped, and I'm curious how it feels and plays.

EDIT: Also, the more I look at it, that cream looks absolutely stunning with the white.


----------



## yellowv (Jun 13, 2011)

Well that certainly is different. Pretty cool. Dudes playing reminds me a lot of Alexi Laiho.


----------



## indrangelion (Jun 13, 2011)

Thank you everyone!

The neck is a rather odd one. I'm not sure of the relief/scoop (if I understand this correctly), but after having a go, it feels just right at the first and 12th fret. I'm definitely feeling the LP feel here but as you travel towards the higher frets, it feels more and more like a Tele. I had it set up to Drop C and the intonation is medium. It is insanely bright, acoustically. Makes for a louder late night jamming


----------



## Sicarius (Jun 13, 2011)

Dude I spent the last hour trying to remember the band Psycho le Cemu because one of their member's name was Lida, and Leda's signature got me tryin' to figure out where I knew it from...

Kickass guitar, nonetheless!


----------



## ry_z (Jun 13, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> About damn time too!



This. 

That thing looks amazing.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jun 14, 2011)

wow, super unique! 
awesome


----------



## indrangelion (Jun 14, 2011)

Sicarius said:


> Dude I spent the last hour trying to remember the band Psycho le Cemu because one of their member's name was Lida, and Leda's signature got me tryin' to figure out where I knew it from...
> 
> Kickass guitar, nonetheless!



Haha definitely a different person there, but thank you very much!


----------



## MFB (Jun 14, 2011)

Seriously bro, I JUST got over wanting an LTD Phoenix and you bring me this thread? Not cool


----------



## Dead Undead (Jun 14, 2011)

That thing is beautiful! Congrats.


----------



## indrangelion (Jun 14, 2011)

MFB said:


> Seriously bro, I JUST got over wanting an LTD Phoenix and you bring me this thread? Not cool



Argh sorry mate!


----------



## Murmel (Jun 14, 2011)

That is beyond sexy, congrats


----------



## signalgrey (Jun 14, 2011)

hoooo leee shit.

wowwww. VERY nice. big Congrats. i LOVE firebird shapes.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 14, 2011)

indrangelion said:


> Thank you everyone!
> 
> The neck is a rather odd one. I'm not sure of the relief/scoop (if I understand this correctly), but after having a go, it feels just right at the first and 12th fret. I'm definitely feeling the LP feel here but as you travel towards the higher frets, it feels more and more like a Tele. I had it set up to Drop C and the intonation is medium. It is insanely bright, acoustically. Makes for a louder late night jamming


 

I don't usually use the term scoop for say inside goss/news, which was my original intention... but looks like we understood each other in the end. 

That's good to hear that it plays extremely well. The specs at first seems so unorthodox, but still wicked and original. It sounds like it can fit both vintage and modern players (even with the Bill Lawrence), and the Phat Cat on the neck is just so right. 

Also looking forward to your verdict once plugged in.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't know why I love this so much, but I do. I normally don't like these shapes... But this is stellar!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh shit, son.


----------



## Vinchester (Jun 14, 2011)

When I read that it sounds twangy like a strat I was like, meh?

and then I watched that vid, damn this thing rocks! I haven't listened to that guy before but I like his style.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jun 14, 2011)

very classy guitar, i'm digging it!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 14, 2011)

That's what rosewood SHOULD look like


----------



## ridner (Jun 14, 2011)

that looks pretty awesome actually!


----------



## indrangelion (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you for the kind words you guys



CrushingAnvil said:


> That's what rosewood SHOULD look like



Indeed. I absolutely despise light coloured Rosewood  But this particular one is just perfect!


----------



## budda (Jun 14, 2011)

Interesting!


----------



## eveningninja (Jun 14, 2011)

Sick man! That guitar looks wicked. I was thinking of buying a Phoenix-1000, and even told this guy from Craigslist I would in a few days after trying it out last night, but I dunno... I was then thinking that it doesn't really look anywhere near as cool as the Cygnus, with the Cygnus having those extra body cuts/stylization and color scheme and what not. Then after seeing this thread, my hypothesis was correct! 


Btw, question: Are there multiple versions of the Bill Lawrence L-500? Not that I think the value of your purchase should be in the pickups or something (as opposed to the build of the guitar itself), but I've always been curious about that L-500, on ebay it runs for really cheap, and I'm just not sure if that's the same pickup Leda is using. I know it's not the pickup that really makes the sound of the guitar all things considered, but I figured if it is that same pup I'd probably buy one and give it a try.


----------



## BlackWinds10 (Jun 14, 2011)

I never thought I would like a guitar like that but.......... holy hell that is one HELL of a gorgeous guitar you have there!! Gratz


----------



## indrangelion (Jun 15, 2011)

eveningninja said:


> Sick man! That guitar looks wicked. I was thinking of buying a Phoenix-1000, and even told this guy from Craigslist I would in a few days after trying it out last night, but I dunno... I was then thinking that it doesn't really look anywhere near as cool as the Cygnus, with the Cygnus having those extra body cuts/stylization and color scheme and what not. Then after seeing this thread, my hypothesis was correct!
> 
> 
> Btw, question: Are there multiple versions of the Bill Lawrence L-500? Not that I think the value of your purchase should be in the pickups or something (as opposed to the build of the guitar itself), but I've always been curious about that L-500, on ebay it runs for really cheap, and I'm just not sure if that's the same pickup Leda is using. I know it's not the pickup that really makes the sound of the guitar all things considered, but I figured if it is that same pup I'd probably buy one and give it a try.




You can always get the Phoenix and replace the hardware etc to match it with the Cygnus. I think there are several bits you can get off eBay for that. A couple of months ago, they had a Phoenix custom which looks very similar to the Cygnus (without the wavy shape and different headstock). I'll let you know if it pops up again.

Yup, I think there's the L-500, L-500L, L-500XL, L-500R. The one in the Cygnus is the L-500, which is cheaper than the L-500XL. The L-500XL is the one with the highest output if I remember correctly. You can also look into the Seymour Duncan Dimebucker, which is similar to the L-500XL but muddier, and the Dimebucker is what Leda is using on his Horizon guitar. If you would like to achieve the same sound as Leda's, I suggest looking into a Marshall JCM800 amp instead, which is essentially the heart of Leda's tone.




> I never thought I would like a guitar like that but.......... holy hell that is one HELL of a gorgeous guitar you have there!! Gratz



Thanks buddy!


----------



## Ironbird (Jun 15, 2011)

Congrats and thank you, sir. You sure filled my 'case candy pic' quota for the day!


----------



## scion26 (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow, the first 15s are arrived already, sick guitar...
I just want to ask are those L500 are seriously the lowest output one? Cause I'm sure I've seen an ESP magazine in a JP guitar store called BIG BOSS said he used L500XL......Also are u able to tell are those B&B or USA L500?

Man, I rly want to meet u, so I can compare my ESP Arrow with u lol


----------



## indrangelion (Jun 15, 2011)

Hmm I haven't played all of the L-500 models, but it is a noticeable difference between the L-500 and L-500XL (the XL being the highest output). I don't feel like dismantling the guitar to find out, but I have a sneaking suspicion that they are US models. The blades are very thin.

But who knows. You know how experimental he is with pickups? I mean, check out his collection:







Dude, you have an ESP Arrow?.....Jealous


----------



## Kabstract (Jun 15, 2011)

Man, I really love the Phoenix.


----------



## Vinchester (Jun 15, 2011)

I'd KILL for an ESP Arrow


----------



## eveningninja (Jun 15, 2011)

indrangelion said:


> If you would like to achieve the same sound as Leda's, I suggest looking into a Marshall JCM800 amp instead, which is essentially the heart of Leda's tone.




Hmm, well right now I've got an Orange 2x12 w/ V30's, and a Peavey 5150 combo which I'm using as a head right now. I was thinking of selling the 5150 for a Peavey JSX, but I'll look into the JCM800!

On the second page of the Deluhi thread though you linked a pic of some mesa rectifier and mesa cab saying that Leda used that for studio purposes. How come? Isn't Mesa/Rectifier pretty different from Marshall/JCM?


----------



## Jinogalpa (Jun 15, 2011)

nice guitar man and nice light flamed neck, what is the pickguard made off ?


----------



## indrangelion (Jun 15, 2011)

Jinogalpa said:


> nice guitar man and nice light flamed neck, what is the pickguard made off ?



Thanks  I believe it is a gold/yellow anodised aluminium.


----------



## indrangelion (Jun 15, 2011)

eveningninja said:


> Hmm, well right now I've got an Orange 2x12 w/ V30's, and a Peavey 5150 combo which I'm using as a head right now. I was thinking of selling the 5150 for a Peavey JSX, but I'll look into the JCM800!
> 
> On the second page of the Deluhi thread though you linked a pic of some mesa rectifier and mesa cab saying that Leda used that for studio purposes. How come? Isn't Mesa/Rectifier pretty different from Marshall/JCM?



It's one of those things he owned, but never used for both live and recording purposes. As far as I know, it is just sitting in his practice room


----------



## eveningninja (Jun 15, 2011)

indrangelion said:


> It's one of those things he owned, but never used for both live and recording purposes. As far as I know, it is just sitting in his practice room


 
Well, I know you said the JCM800 is the heart of Leda's tone, and I actually was trying out the one Leda supposedly uses (the 2203KK model), but I also tried out a JCM2000 TSL100, and I liked it more than the 2203KK. It just sounded more natural, more ballsy and meaty, more bassy. The 2203KK was kind of harsh to my ears, almost kind of fake-sounding. It was cool though -I'm gonna try it again, but the JCM2000 was bitchin'. I was running through my Orange 2x12 w/ Vintage 30's, with my Edwards E-RV-138 guitar. You ever tried that amp?

-also, sorry if this is threadjacking, perhaps I need to make my own thread, I just realized... XD

Just to point out the obvious again, your guitar is fucking beautiful


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 15, 2011)

You can always post all the Deluhi related stuff on the Deluhi thread. 

Also, regarding the Cygnus... I'm still dead serious on getting a white Iceman and blatantly ripping off the specs. 

EDIT: The Hikki posters are awesome.


----------



## jymellis (Jun 15, 2011)

nice guitar, KILLER one piece flag \m/


----------



## indrangelion (Jun 16, 2011)

eveningninja said:


> Well, I know you said the JCM800 is the heart of Leda's tone, and I actually was trying out the one Leda supposedly uses (the 2203KK model), but I also tried out a JCM2000 TSL100, and I liked it more than the 2203KK. It just sounded more natural, more ballsy and meaty, more bassy. The 2203KK was kind of harsh to my ears, almost kind of fake-sounding. It was cool though -I'm gonna try it again, but the JCM2000 was bitchin'. I was running through my Orange 2x12 w/ Vintage 30's, with my Edwards E-RV-138 guitar. You ever tried that amp?
> 
> -also, sorry if this is threadjacking, perhaps I need to make my own thread, I just realized... XD
> 
> Just to point out the obvious again, your guitar is fucking beautiful



Haha that's okay  But let's continue this conversation over at the Deluhi thread. That thread needs more bumps!

One thing I like about the 2203KK is that it is basically a hot-rodded JCM800, with the noise gate feature being my favourite. Haven't tried Orange amps I'm afraid  Need to get out more!




Bloody_Inferno said:


> Also, regarding the Cygnus... I'm still dead serious on getting a white Iceman and blatantly ripping off the specs.
> 
> EDIT: The Hikki posters are awesome.



Do it mate! Seriously though, I would love to see it happen  It might inspire people to do the same which is sweet!

On the other side of the room I have a larger poster of Hikki. The one that comes with her new live DVD (Wild Life)



jymellis said:


> nice guitar, KILLER one piece flag \m/



Thanks mate. I'm a huge fan of many things, and One Piece is definitely one of them


----------



## jymellis (Jun 16, 2011)

indrangelion said:


> Thanks mate. I'm a huge fan of many things, and One Piece is definitely one of them


 

i pulled my 15 year old from his room to show him that, he said


----------



## indrangelion (Jun 16, 2011)

jymellis said:


> i pulled my 15 year old from his room to show him that, he said



Nice! Good taste runs in the family


----------



## indrangelion (Jun 16, 2011)

I took a picture of the back of the neck, angled in a certain way to capture more of the flame under the light. But still, you have to see it in person to appreciate it more


----------



## indrangelion (Jun 18, 2011)

Okay, so I finally had the chance to plug this baby in (long story). Recently bought a Digitech RP355 to test it out. May not be the best thing out there to test something like this, but it does the job just fine. So did a quick recording through it and to Cubase on my PC. Playing, what else, a Deluhi song 



Yeah I'm not that good I know  Song is in Drop C and figured every part by ear.

Anyways, I was surprised by how well the L-500 sounds. I've tried the same pickup on a different bolt-on guitar years ago, but didn't get the same clarity and punch like the L-500 on the Cygnus  I love playing open chords, and I have no idea if it's the wood, neck construction, and/or the finish (unsealed) combination, but every single note really sings. You could actually feel the whole guitar react with every note you play. 

The Phat Cat is pretty neat too. Didn't expect much from a P-90, but on the dirty channel it's really fat and the low end is superb. Switching between the two pickup is very noticeable though, so you kinda have to 'mask' it out when you're performing.

I'll explain it in more detail later on perhaps (it's 5am and I need to get some sleep!). But in the mean time, thanks for reading


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 19, 2011)

That tone... clear, razor sharp, it's exactly what I expected... amazing! 

Do GALD and Hybrid Truth. NAO!


----------



## indrangelion (Jun 19, 2011)

Haha I'll see what I can do 

Hybrid Truth's been covered to death already so I might cover G.A.L.D.

I'd love to cover their more obscure songs though, so I might try Ivory and Irony


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 19, 2011)

That is sexy as fuck! Though I'd want a matching pickup in the bridge.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 19, 2011)

indrangelion said:


> Haha I'll see what I can do
> 
> Hybrid Truth's been covered to death already so I might cover G.A.L.D.
> 
> I'd love to cover their more obscure songs though, so I might try Ivory and Irony


 
Haha you're right, I guess I just wanted to see you do the start.  Ivory and Irony would be great. I'd love to hear how that thing handles in Drop A. 

Also, after thinking about it, I'm glad you did Hello. One, it's not covered enough. Two, it's a great (and probably the best) example on how Aggy's bass really affects the guitar tone like we discussed in the Deluhi thread. 

It's also soundling like a fantastic thrash metal guitar, which is probably why I'm getting incredibly jealous of you right now. I never wanted a dual blade high output pickup before the Cygnus came out.


----------



## indrangelion (Jun 20, 2011)

I was also thinking of doing a Deluhi medley, where I just record a bunch of Deluhi riffs/cool parts and then frankenstein them into one long video  Pretty retarded idea, but we'll have to see 

I finally played something other than Deluhi today. Did a few Slayer tunes (Leda would've wanted Slayer to be played on it ) and the attack on this thing is just incredible. Perfect for thrash indeed!


----------

